# Streamerin Valkyrae an Fans: "Hört auf, alles zu sexualisieren!"



## Johannes Gehrling (6. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Streamerin Valkyrae an Fans: "Hört auf, alles zu sexualisieren!"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Streamerin Valkyrae an Fans: "Hört auf, alles zu sexualisieren!"*


----------



## Phone (6. Dezember 2021)

Hört auf eure Titten zu zeigen...


----------



## OField (6. Dezember 2021)

Erfolgreichste Streamerin von Youtube? Bevor dieser News noch nie von der gehört


----------



## weazz1980 (6. Dezember 2021)

Ohne Scheiss, diese Scheinheiligkeit tut schon weh... wackeln den ganzen Tag mit den Titten, Kamerafokus auf den Ausschnitt und Millionen damit verdienen.

Ich wette 50% der erfolgreicheren Streamerinnen wäre ohne ihre Titten nicht mal ansatzweise da, wo Sie jetzt sind...


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiss, diese Scheinheiligkeit tut schon weh... wackeln den ganzen Tag mit den Titten, Kamerafokus auf den Ausschnitt und Millionen damit verdienen.


Wenn man sich den Kanal der besagten Dame ansieht, scheint die aber mit all dem nichts zu tun zu haben.


----------



## lokokokode (6. Dezember 2021)

"So entdeckte die Streamerin unter anderem ein Forum bei Reddit, wo ihre Instagram-Bilder von Workouts gesammelt wurden. "Sie haben daraus etwas Ekliges gemacht", so die 29-Jährige."

Ja ist klar, hat sie bestimmt nie und nimmer dran gedacht, dass gerade so ein Klientel ihr gerne zuschaut. Soll sie mal ihre Fanbase nicht verurteilen XD


----------



## weazz1980 (6. Dezember 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Kanal der besagten Dame ansieht, scheint die aber mit all dem nichts zu tun zu haben.



Das mag schon sein, hab mir diese Dame jetzt nicht angeschaut, ist aber dann eher die Ausnahme! Ja, es gibt Frauen die alleine wegen dem Zocken ein großes Publikum haben, der Frauenbonus spielt mit Sicherheit dabei auch eine Rolle, aber eben viele halten ihre Viewer nur mit ihrem Körper am spenden... und denken sich dabei immer neue "Schlupflöcher" aus, wie Pferdestreicheln im Bikini, "Hot-Tube", "Twister" usw usw...


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2021)

@All

Ohne dumme Kommentare wäre die Streamerin weniger Wert 

PS: Ich weiss ich bin selbst schuldig


----------



## lokokokode (6. Dezember 2021)

Als wer das Gesicht zum ersten Mal gesehen hat, wer hat alles an Brazzers gedacht?


----------



## Phone (6. Dezember 2021)

Insta workout Bilder sind nun auch nicht besser... Also ob sowas nicht in normaler Jogging Hose geht... NEIN.. Lieber High Waist Leggins um den Bauch zu verdecken und das primäre Geschlechtsorgan hervorzuheben... 
Alles scheinheiliger BS


----------



## 100names (7. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt, was fällt ihr ein in bequem sitzenden Sportklamotten Sport zu machen? Die hat gefälligst ihren Körper in Lumpen zu hüllen und zu verdecken...
Sonst geht's dir noch gut oder?

Erst rumschreien das sie nicht ihre "Titten" in die Kamera halten soll, dann wirst du von einem anderen User darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass dies nicht die Art von Kontent ist, den sie kreiert und dann suchst du einfach nach irgendetwas anderem wahllosen herbeigezogenen um deine offensichtlichen Probleme mit Frauen der Öffentlichkeit kund zu tun. Meine Herr'n, denkst du eigentlich nach bevor du so etwas in das Internet bläst?


----------



## Toni (7. Dezember 2021)

100names schrieb:


> Stimmt, was fällt ihr ein in bequem sitzenden Sportklamotten Sport zu machen? Die hat gefälligst ihren Körper in Lumpen zu hüllen und zu verdecken...


Dein Post ist zwar etwas zu persönlich, deswegen bitte ich dich, das in Zukunft etwas runterzufahren, aber prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu:
Ich mache auch lieber Sport in engen Hosen (ich besitze beides) weil es bequemer ist und weniger rutscht.
Vor allem hat Valkyrae anscheinend auch eine Fanbase was Sport und Gesundheit angeht, die nicht sexualisiert. Da geht es um Fitness und fast schon Body Building, außerdem ist sie in ihren Stream echt hoch geschlossen, da finde ich es schade, dass sie mit sowas konfrontiert wird. Dann sollen die Leute eben zu den Streamerinnen gehen, die das auch vermarkten und so wollen / das akzeptieren und provozieren


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Hört auf eure Titten zu zeigen...





weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiss, diese Scheinheiligkeit tut schon weh... wackeln den ganzen Tag mit den Titten, Kamerafokus auf den Ausschnitt und Millionen damit verdienen.
> 
> Ich wette 50% der erfolgreicheren Streamerinnen wäre ohne ihre Titten nicht mal ansatzweise da, wo Sie jetzt sind...


Vourteile sind so letztes Jahrtausend ...

Aber stimmt schon, wer sich *so *im Stream präsentiert, ist absolut selbst schuld, wenn sie sexualisiert wird ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntrHy6PDZp0:617

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Phone (7. Dezember 2021)

100names schrieb:


> Stimmt, was fällt ihr ein in bequem sitzenden Sportklamotten Sport zu machen? Die hat gefälligst ihren Körper in Lumpen zu hüllen und zu verdecken...
> Sonst geht's dir noch gut oder?
> 
> Erst rumschreien das sie nicht ihre "Titten" in die Kamera halten soll, dann wirst du von einem anderen User darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass dies nicht die Art von Kontent ist, den sie kreiert und dann suchst du einfach nach irgendetwas anderem wahllosen herbeigezogenen um deine offensichtlichen Probleme mit Frauen der Öffentlichkeit kund zu tun. Meine Herr'n, denkst du eigentlich nach bevor du so etwas in das Internet bläst?


Blaa blaaa blaaa
Ich habe kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Frauen... Wenn sie meinen sie müssten halb nackt vor ner Webcam rumhocken müssen sie damit rechnen... Mir scheiß egal was du drüber denkst.
Du hältst dich scheinbar auch für nen 1a  Psychologen.
Außerdem war mein Post allgemein gehalten und nicht direkt auf Person X bezogen.
Es gibt nunmal mehr Frauen die tendenziell Richtung freizügig streamen als anders.
Wenn die Person nun meint nen mega Aufschnitt zu haben welchen sie garantiert auf keiner Familienfeier tragen würden... Is die Sache klar.
Soll sie machen aber später nicht jammern.

Es gibt immer Ausnahmen... Und für jede  "normale" Streamerin die hier geposte wird kann ich 3 Posten die das belegen was ich sage..


----------



## Vordack (7. Dezember 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Als wer das Gesicht zum ersten Mal gesehen hat, wer hat alles an Brazzers gedacht?


Also Brazzers schau ich mir nicht wegen Gesichtern an


----------



## arrgh (7. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also Brazzers schau ich mir nicht wegen Gesichtern an


Ich wegen der Plot Twists. Da kann sogar der Shyamalan noch was dazu lernen.


----------



## weazz1980 (8. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vourteile sind so letztes Jahrtausend ...
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, wer sich *so *im Stream präsentiert, ist absolut selbst schuld, wenn sie sexualisiert wird ...



Du musst nicht den Ritter in glänzender Rüstung spielen... Fakt ist viele "Gamergirls" nutzen männliche Gamer aus, indem Sie sich aufreizend zeigen, den Fantasien der Gamer entsprechen (durch Kostüme usw)... das sind Fakten, egal was du hier für Beispiele zeigst... klar gibt es wie immer Ausnahmen, aber selbst du musst einsehen, dass es sehr viele, vor allem "berühmte" Streamerinnen, aufgrund ihres Ausschnitts soweit gebracht haben.


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> dass es sehr viele, vor allem "berühmte" Streamerinnen, aufgrund ihres Ausschnitts soweit gebracht haben.





Phone schrieb:


> Wenn die Person nun meint nen mega Aufschnitt zu haben welchen sie garantiert auf keiner Familienfeier tragen würden... Is die Sache klar.



Aber ich finde es eine interessante Frage, was ist ok und was nicht? Ich finde es total schön, wenn beispielsweise Schauspieler auf dem roten Teppich Ausschnitte bis zum Bauchnabel haben, nicht weil ich mich angeturnt fühle, sondern weil es sehr ästhetisch ist. Ich mag auch Ausschnitt tragen und ich habe auch schon auf Familienfeiern von meinem Freund welche getragen, wo sich bestimmt jemand geschämt hat 
Es gefällt mir einfach und ich muss es schön finden. Und wenn ich es in einem Stream trage hat noch keiner das recht, softpornöse Videos zusammenzustellen. Wenn ich so ausgehe, hat ja auch niemand das recht, irgendwas zu machen, selbst wenn er mir einen Drink ausgibt / ein Abo dalässt. Das ist die freie Entscheidung der Person und sie hat keine Erwartungshaltung dadurch zu stellen.

Dazu: Ich würde behaupten, dass hier im Forum niemand zu den Leuten zählt, die Frauen in so einer Art herabwürdigen und dass die Gemüter einfach erhitzt sind, bei dem Thema. 
Ich möchte gerne ein Video teilen, einfach weil es lustig ist und mir so ein bisschen aus der Seele spricht, gerade die Oma, ist etwas dass ich selbst erlebt habe (und ich habe das video gerade selbst zugeschickt bekommen^^)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWTQDCcar7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## weazz1980 (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es eine interessante Frage, was ist ok und was nicht? Ich finde es total schön, wenn beispielsweise Schauspieler auf dem roten Teppich Ausschnitte bis zum Bauchnabel haben, nicht weil ich mich angeturnt fühle, sondern weil es sehr ästhetisch ist. Ich mag auch Ausschnitt tragen und ich habe auch schon auf Familienfeiern von meinem Freund welche getragen, wo sich bestimmt jemand geschämt hat



Natürlich darf jeder rumlaufen wie er/sie/es mag... heutzutage ist schließlich alles erlaubt und jegliche Kritik an Irgendwas ist verboten...

Es ist aber nun einmal Fakt, dass gewisse Frauen, vor allem im Bereich des Streamens (Twitch usw.), sich wissentlich quasi prostituieren, um damit - eine Menge - Kohle zu verdienen!

Jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet, belügt sich einfach selbst.

Und jeder weiß, dass es da draußen Spinner, Kranke, Pädophile, Vergewaltiger, Notgeile oder zig Fetische gibt und man solche Sachen, wie Fotomontagen usw. einfach nicht verhindern kann. Man muss sich dem, sofern man sich freizügig im Internet präsentiert, bewusst sein. Diese Bilder/Videos kann schließlich jeder speichern und damit machen was man will... bin mir sicher zig Fans hobeln sich täglich einen auf irgendwelche Videos ihrer Lieblingsstreamerin...

Ist nicht schön, ist aber leider so... was es natürlich nicht besser macht!


----------



## Phone (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es eine interessante Frage, was ist ok und was nicht? Ich finde es total schön, wenn beispielsweise Schauspieler auf dem roten Teppich Ausschnitte bis zum Bauchnabel haben, nicht weil ich mich angeturnt fühle, sondern weil es sehr ästhetisch ist. Ich mag auch Ausschnitt tragen und ich habe auch schon auf Familienfeiern von meinem Freund welche getragen, wo sich bestimmt jemand geschämt hat
> Es gefällt mir einfach und ich muss es schön finden. Und wenn ich es in einem Stream trage hat noch keiner das recht, softpornöse Videos zusammenzustellen. Wenn ich so ausgehe, hat ja auch niemand das recht, irgendwas zu machen, selbst wenn er mir einen Drink ausgibt / ein Abo dalässt. Das ist die freie Entscheidung der Person und sie hat keine Erwartungshaltung dadurch zu stellen.
> 
> Dazu: Ich würde behaupten, dass hier im Forum niemand zu den Leuten zählt, die Frauen in so einer Art herabwürdigen und dass die Gemüter einfach erhitzt sind, bei dem Thema.
> ...


Sie können ALLES tragen...mir wirklich egal...Wenn die Nippel durch ihr viel zu dünnes weißes und enges T-Shirt schimmern muss sich niemand wundern wenn jemand drauf anspringt.
Ob es nun primitiv ist oder nicht...Wissen die Frauen warum sie das machen...JA...sind die Kerle dumm die ihnen dafür Geld geben JA²




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht alles nach hoch intelligentem Content aus der auf die inneren Werte ausgelegt ist oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet, belügt sich einfach selbst.


Auf jeden Fall gibt es die und wenn die damit d'accord gehen, dass Leute sich so verhalten, ist es quasi ok
Ich finde aber die Schuld, dass Leute dann bei anderen Personen Grenzen übertreten, liegt ja nicht bei denen, die sich halbnackt im Internet präsentieren (liegt ja auch nicht bei Prostituierten), sondern dass diese Leute nicht zwischen Frauen unterscheiden und sie alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Ja bei einer ist es geduldet, sich auf die Inhalte zu befriedigen und sie macht entsprechenden Content dazu. Bei der anderen nicht, und ich muss erst die Inhalte suchen, um sie zu sexualisieren. Es kann ehrlich gesagt nicht so schwer sein, diese individuellen Grenzen zu erahnen und zu respektieren. 

Theoretisch kann man Twitch einen Teil der Schuld geben, weil sie die "offenherzigeren" Streamerinnen auf ihrer Plattform belassen und so für Irritation sorgen Aber das Leute dass zum Anlass nehmen, Frauen auf der Plattform generell zu sexualisieren, ist schlichtweg traurig und für mich  ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Das passiert nämlich auch auf der Straße, in Kneipen, etc. 
Ich denke aber, dass offene Gespräche, Diskussionen wie diese hier dazu führen, dass es langsam besser wird. 
Natürlich wird es immer jemanden geben, der sich heimlich auf das Bild von jemanden befriedigt und da spielen sicherlich auch natürliche Triebe eine Rolle. Problematisch sind  die öffentlichen Sachen und da zählt neben realen Begegnungen auch das Interne hinein. Denn hier postulieren irgendwelche Schwachmaten auf Reddit, dass es ok ist, Videos in anrüchiger Weise zusammenzuschneiden (was zusätzlich noch gegen das Urheberschutzgesetz verstößt) und die Frau zu einem Sexobjekt zu degradieren. 
Natürlich ist mit dem Begriff der Objektifizierung nicht zu spaßen. Aber den Frauen und Streamerinnen wie Valkyrae wird keine Empathie entgegengebracht und ihre persönlichen Wünsche und Befindlichkeiten einfach ignoriert. Sie Streamt als Frau und muss damit leben, dass sie von manchen als Objekt wahrgenommen wird. Nein, sie darf sich beschweren und Gespräche anregen und es gibt Leute, die lernen müssen, dass dies eine nicht zu überschreitende Grenze ist.



Phone schrieb:


> Sie können ALLES tragen...mir wirklich egal...Wenn die Nippel durch ihr viel zu dünnes weißes und enges T-Shirt schimmern muss sich niemand wundern wenn jemand drauf anspringt.
> Ob es nun primitiv ist oder nicht...Wissen die Frauen warum sie das machen...




Nochmal. Es geht hier nicht um diejenigen, die das wollen, sondern um die, die es unabsichtlich "provozieren". Ich trage auch keinen BH. Ich will trotzdem nicht, dass alle darüber reden, wie geil dass ist. Es hat was mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun. Und es hat auch was damit zu tun, was ich schön finde, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Fantasien meiner Mitmenschen.


----------



## weazz1980 (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Nochmal. Es geht hier nicht um diejenigen, die das wollen, sondern um die, die es unabsichtlich "provozieren". Ich trage auch keinen BH. Ich will trotzdem nicht, dass alle darüber reden, wie geil dass ist. Es hat was mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun. Und es hat auch was damit zu tun, was ich schön finde, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Fantasien meiner Mitmenschen.



Und es wird trotzdem immer Menschen geben, die das geil finden, dass du keinen BH trägst... egal was Du oder Andere darüber denken... 🤷‍♂️

Ich verstehe dein Argument, aber du kannst solche Dinge einfach nicht verhindern, dazu müssten diese "Perversen" hinter Gitter oder vom Internet ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Und es wird trotzdem immer Menschen geben, die das geil finden, dass du keinen BH trägst... egal was Du oder Andere darüber denken... 🤷‍♂️


Das bekomme ich schon mit, da muss ich gar nicht erst nachdenken  
Ideal wäre es halt, wenn Brüste einfach nicht mehr sexualisiert würden, sondern als ein normales Körperteil angesehen würden. 
Man könnte die Vorstellung utopisch nennen, aber Knöchel und Ellenbogen waren auch mal verrucht.
Dabei will ich Brüste ganz klar von Geschlechtsteilen abheben, die biologisch bedingt "sexy" sind, aber Brüste müssten es nicht sein. 
Wie gesagt, wenn sich jemand davon angegeilt fühlt, ist das seine/ihre Sache, aber diese Person sollte es nicht zu meinem Problem machen, das will ich verhindern.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2021)

Wie nicht mehr sexualisiert werden?! Ich *mag* Brüste!


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie nicht mehr sexualisiert werden?! Ich *mag* Brüste!


Deine eigenen zählen nicht.


----------



## Abstergo (8. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich trage auch keinen BH. Ich will trotzdem nicht, dass alle darüber reden, wie geil dass ist.


mich würde es wundern wenn du damit jetzt kein Fass aufgemacht hast^^
Das Gedankenkarussell von einigen ist bestimmt schon auf Achterbahnkurs


----------



## Toni (8. Dezember 2021)

Abstergo schrieb:


> mich würde es wundern wenn du damit jetzt kein Fass aufgemacht hast^^
> Das Gedankenkarussell von einigen ist bestimmt schon auf Achterbahnkurs


Dann ist das so^^ Wie gesagt, man kann ja erstmal nichts dafür, was man gut oder anregend findet, aber dann soll man das in so einem Kontext bitte für sich behalten 
Überspitzes Beispiel: Manche stehen auf Gewalt, es wäre trotzdem nicht ok, jemandem zu sagen, wie gerne man ihm ein Messer an die Kehle halten würde.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie nicht mehr sexualisiert werden?! Ich *mag* Brüste!











						Grausame kleine Milchvampire saugen arglose Frauen aus
					

Die parazoologische Fakultät der Universität Münster hat mit einer erschütternden Studie zum sogenannten Lacto-Vampirismus für Aufsehen gesorgt. Demnach stehen allein in Deutschland Tausende von Frauen unter dem unheiligen ...




					www.der-postillon.com
				




Da muss ich immer an den postilon artikel denken ^^

Ich glaub das liegt halt einfach in unsere DNA mit "Brüste gross = gut da verhungert mein Kind nicht" Weil vor milchpulver und co ja kinder kinder von der mutter oder von ammen versorgt wurden bis sie was anderes essen konnten.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2021)

Mir würden jetzt hier noch 100 andere Dinge einfallen, die ich mit großen Brüsten in Verbindung bringen könnte ... aber das ist ja nicht das Thema.


----------



## weazz1980 (8. Dezember 2021)

Interessant wie es von "Sexualisiert Frauen nicht" zu "Brüste sind geil/nicht geil" gekommen ist 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Abstergo (8. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Interessant wie es von "Sexualisiert Frauen nicht" zu "Brüste sind geil/nicht geil" gekommen ist 🤣🤣🤣🤣


in einem männlichen Hirn der direkte Weg🤣


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Du musst nicht den Ritter in glänzender Rüstung spielen... Fakt ist viele "Gamergirls" nutzen männliche Gamer aus, indem Sie sich aufreizend zeigen, den Fantasien der Gamer entsprechen (durch Kostüme usw)... das sind Fakten, egal was du hier für Beispiele zeigst... klar gibt es wie immer Ausnahmen, aber selbst du musst einsehen, dass es sehr viele, vor allem "berühmte" Streamerinnen, aufgrund ihres Ausschnitts soweit gebracht haben.


Das ist nicht "Ritter in glänzender Rüstung" - ich geh mal davon aus, daß Valkyrae sich sehr gut selbst verteidigen kann.

Mir geht es darum, daß manche sich nur die Überschrift durchlesen, dann das erstbeste Vorurteil rauskramen, was ihnen einfällt und losstänkern.
Denn genau das ist das Hauptproblem in unserer heutigen Diskussions"kultur" - daß es viele Leute einen Scheiß zu interessieren scheint, was wirklich vorgefallen ist und nur danach gehen, was sich aus ihrer Erfahrungsbubble zurückspiegelt und mental einfach einen weiteren Haken daran machen, weil sie sich dadurch in ihrer Meinung bestätigt fühlen.
Und ja, es ist mir klar, daß man das auch auf diese Beschreibung anwenden kann, in der ich eben den "Klischee-Bubbler" beschrieben habe.

Zurück zum konkreten News Fall: Da hat Valkyrae sich darüber ausgelassen wie SIE wahrgenommen wird.
Da ist es erstmal völlig egal, wie sich ANDERE Twitcher vor der Kamera geben, die sich ggfalls nur durch "sind auch weiblich" mit ihr vergleichen lassen.

Na-Türlich GIBT es quasi-Prostituierte, wie die Katja Krassevice oder wie die heißt, die mit fast nix an mit einer Freundin wettet, wer am meisten Würste in den Mund stopfen kann, sich zu einer *** stylt & ähnliches.

Aber das macht es ja in keinster Weise besser, wie Valkyrae angetextet wird.


Phone schrieb:


> ...
> Das sieht alles nach hoch intelligentem Content aus der auf die inneren Werte ausgelegt ist oder was meint ihr?


Ich meine, daß das alles nicht Valkyrae  ist und daher als Argumentationsunterstützung wenig hilfreich ist.

btw: Nein, ich bin kein Valkyrae Fan und wußte vor dieser News nicht mal, daß sie existiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Dezember 2021)

Liebe den Gesprächsverlauf in diesem Thread. 

Und dass Körperteile sexualisiert werden, liegt wahrscheinlich einfach in der Natur der Dinge. Viele mögen Brüste, einige mögen Füße und ich mag u.a. Hände. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Problem ist, wenn man etwas an einem Menschen sexy findet. Wie man aber im Endeffekt damit umgeht, kann zum Problem werden.


----------



## lokokokode (8. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vourteile sind so letztes Jahrtausend ...
> 
> Aber stimmt schon, wer sich *so *im Stream präsentiert, ist absolut selbst schuld, wenn sie sexualisiert wird ...
> 
> ...


Boah alter, wie das mich schon wieder rattig macht, so ne Streberin / stille Wasser sind gaaanz gaanz tief XD


----------



## weazz1980 (9. Dezember 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Liebe den Gesprächsverlauf in diesem Thread.
> 
> Und dass Körperteile sexualisiert werden, liegt wahrscheinlich einfach in der Natur der Dinge. Viele mögen Brüste, einige mögen Füße und ich mag u.a. Hände.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Problem ist, wenn man etwas an einem Menschen sexy findet. Wie man aber im Endeffekt damit umgeht, kann zum Problem werden.



Würde mal sagen, das schließt es wunderbar ab!


----------

